
Ask HN: Founders who raised money, what do you wish you had spent it on? - anticlickwise
I am talking about a seed&#x2F;initial round.<p>What were the biggest mistakes in terms of how you used the money?<p>What actually paid off?<p>How do you think about it now?
======
zachlatta
Make something people want. That's it.

If you spend money on anything else, you're wasting your money.

------
kanagac
Seed/ Initial round- make sure you are getting money from the investors who
believe in your business idea, else its becomes an distraction

Your focus should be having 1) product ready for market 2) market startegy 3)
Sales/ Sales - Get the customer pipeline ready. This is market validation and
revenue -

------
mchannon
Not for every instance, but at least once, I wish I had given the money right
back.

------
danieka
Don't hire without product-market fit, make sure to have enough runway to find
it.

